# Mabe, tarjeta electronica, 228C2032 G001, faltan partes.



## alexvillarreal (May 24, 2013)

espero que corra con suerte y me puedan apoyar, esta tarjeta es de una lavadora Mabe algo vieja ( supongo de  10 a 15 años atras,), el problema es que le falta un filtro marcado como "C2" y ademas tiene un transistor (creo yo) que es un mosfet, marcado como Q1, que no tiene letras ni numeros encima, no puedo buscar su hoja de datos para saber que es, ni cual pudiera servirme, si no encuentro el original en las tiendas del ramo. lo peor es que no tengo el mueble para ver el modelo de la lavadora para ver el modelo, solo los numeros que estan en la tarjeta. de antemano por la ayuda que se sirvan prestarme, mil gracias.


----------



## DANNYMEN (May 27, 2013)

Saludos Alex , yo también tengo el mismo problema, a mi me hace falta un condensador cerámico marcado cómo VAR3, espero me puedas ayudar.
El transistor MOSFET Q1 es un MTP 2N60E y el capacitor electrolítico que está marcado como C2 es de 4.7 uF por 250 V
En el caso del transistor , si aun no lo tienes soldado a la placa puedes ver raspándolo con una navaja para retirar la resina que cubre el número de modelo.


----------



## alexvillarreal (May 28, 2013)

hola DANNYMEN, los varistores 2 y3 tienen el mismo numero, ( MDC - z251 - 72UL - 0119 ) y el varistor 1, tiene el siguiente numero, (Z151 - 09UL ), espero te sirva el dato y gracias por tu aporte, muy bueno. no se que tan clara sea la foto, espero te sirva.


----------



## abranet (May 28, 2013)

el valor de Var 3 dice: MDC 7251 y renglon abajo 72UL  .. espero te sea util el dato


----------



## DANNYMEN (May 30, 2013)

gracias  ambas respuestas son utiles


----------



## abranet (May 31, 2013)

en cuanto al Q1 yo lo remplace por el irf 640 me costo 22 pesos mexicanos (aqui en un lugar apartado ) y bueno como se me quemo 2 veces, me entere que controla la selenoide que hace el cambio de engrane (el cual estaba quemado *POR* ello mi caso). pero cualquier irf840 850 te es util .. esto en cuanto al transistor Q1 ... suerte y espero este dato sea util


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 5, 2013)

gracias estimado amigo abranet, por el apoyo brindado, ya reemplase las partes en cuestion y ya trabaja mi equipo, y tambien agradesco a DANNYMEN, por sus comentario y apoyo.


----------



## Ingridht (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola disculpen cual es la pieza que esta a un lado del gab745 es de 6 patitas parece un 555, pero no se logra ver el numero, tambien la de gab745 cual es es el irf? agradeceria mucho su respuesta, mucahs gracias


----------

